# Rabies shot



## babygirl (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi! I am a new pet owner. I grew up not having a pet and owning a hedgehog is my first pet. I am wondering if I need to bring my hedgehog to the vet for a rabies shot? Do they need one?


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

I don't think that they need a rabies vaccine because they will not be going outside. As long as the animals that are at risk for rabies (cats, dogs) are vaccinated, I would not worry about it.


----------



## babygirl (Jul 8, 2016)

Thank you so much! I am so scared of being bitten


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

Don't worry, most hedgies will only bite if you have put on a scented product or smell like something tasty. Even when they do hedgehogs rarely break the skin, often it's more of a pinch.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

There has been one case of a person getting rabies from a hedgehog. ONE. It was from a native hedgehog Budapest. 
Dog's and cats need the vaccines because they risk coming into contact with an infected animal. 
Now, not to be doom and gloom here but your hedgehog may on fact bite you. It hurts somewhat, but you have as close to zero chance of getting rabies from your hedgehog.


----------



## babygirl (Jul 8, 2016)

Thank you fro your reply. Actually I was bitten once by my babygirl but I was more surprised that she did than it hurt me. But it has not happened again and I am now more confident in handling her because of your reply and Prue's reply too. Many thanks!


----------



## GsMom (Mar 12, 2016)

If you live in the US, you should check your state law, because it defines what species are required to have rabies vaccinations, and by what age. If you can't find the legislation, you can always call your local animal control and they can tell you.

In the US, risk of exposure and/or transmission don't have a single thing to do with whether you need to get the animal vaccinated. It's about a whole lot of other things that have not one thing to do with the health or well-being of the animal. :roll:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

There are no shots required for hedgehogs.


----------

